

Europe should be grateful for NSA spying, Rogers says - stfu
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162-57609492/europe-should-be-grateful-for-nsa-spying-rogers-says/

======
vvvVVVvvv
Ahah, thanks oh glorious USofA for ... the laugh at least.

Oh and seriously, they have a lot of nerve.

